# Need 12 ft+ ftsurf rod to throw 4oz



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey guys. I currently use a okuma longitude 12 ft and a ocean master 12 ft. Its good for throwing 6oz which gets me out there. But they are so thick and meant for big fish. The fish where i go are mostly pretty small. 

So this time i was looking for something to throw 4 oz or 6oz and something very thin and light. With sensitive bite detection. 

I was thinking afaw, but i cant get ahold of one and they are to damn expensive for the level of fishing, the amount of times i go fishing, and degree of severity as a hobby compared to my budget. Just not justified. Long term investment or not. 

Maybe breakway ldx. Says 3 to 6oz. Still at 200 dollars thats retarded high for a stick. 

I was hoping there was something that will fit my needs at $100

My longitude was 55 bucks from walmart... And i think its awsome for casting, just cant tell if you have a fish or not. . . 

Some recs please! I couldnt find a tica casting model. All spinning. And solaris seems okay but bad reviews and i only count 6 guides. Even the longitude has 8. 

Thanks


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Or a penn prevail at 12 ft i guess


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Or a penn prevail at 12 ft i guess


Can't beat the price for the rod.....if you wanna go high end and have multi-use the saltiga ballistic is worth the investment. 3 PC 13'3". They have a 2-10 oz rated model and it goes convo or spin. $480.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

$480 dollars... This is some sort of ploy to troll me without me even knowing it. Why would you even suggest that?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

The thickness of your rods don't necessarily mean that they're ment for bigger fish. It the materials their made of. 

Do you need 6oz? Because if 3 or 4 will hold you can get similar distance with a lighter, less expensive rod.

What was making you think afaw? if you want a rod to sling 6oz you want one that would be in the 3 or 4 to 8oz rating, putting the sweet spot around 6oz with bait. I have a st Croix and a ccp in that rating. The cast pro 12'8" 4-8 is probably my favorite rod I own, very light and a pleasure to cast. I stopped buying bottom budget gear a long time ago on the conclusion you get what you pay for... Well at least if you take care of it you do.
Not saying to break the bank but 200 for a breakaway isn't that bad.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea i checked out the ccp. But it was like 260 or something like that. And i couldnt tell by the pictures. But from what i could make our they look like foam grips. I hate foam grips.

In the show off of catches page, the ccp rods looks pretty thin, i saw some that werent foam, but they were probably blanks they customed. 

St croix is expensive out the anus too. 

Still 200 is a lot. I guess ill hold off until something used shows up in the marketplace.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

PBJ,

Just to clarify on the CPS rods.

The CPS factory rods come with high density EVA grips. Not the soft mushy foam that you find on some rods. It is thin (for a "foam" grip) and dense which gives a nice comfortable feel to a lot of fishermen. The factory rods are built to please the masses and won't be ideal for all fishermen.

The rods are thin, light and powerful carbon fiber rods. I have a couple that would fit the bill for your needs (12'8" 4-8 and the 13' 3-6) but it does not look like they are in your budget range. Both retail at 309.95.

Tommy


----------



## PGHSteelworker (Nov 3, 2012)

And worth every penny. Tommy, Thanks for making a great affordable rod for us part time fishermen that truly appreciate a quality product.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Maybe breakway ldx. Says 3 to 6oz. Still at 200 dollars thats retarded high for a stick. I was hoping there was something that will fit my needs at $100


Will you be using a spinning reel or a conventional ?

If spinning, this 12 footer is only $110 and is rated for 4-8 oz. with cork grips.

*http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Power-Stick-Surf-Spinning-Rod/product/10204609/*


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

You would like the 10 foot Tsunami Airwave


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

If you want a inexpensive surf rod to throw4 ounces with look at the Cabela's saltwater Whuppin' Sticks.I use the 13footers as my traveling pompano rods. Having said that I also own a Carolina Cast Pro13 footer and a Century Slingshot. I think Cabela's is having a sale on the Whuppin' Sticks right now.Oh,I forgot it does have the foam grips


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Im using conventional. Thank you mr farmer for clearing things up.

I will check out the whuppin sticks


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I've caught everything from 12" blues to an 80# ray on a 34 dollar daiwa beefstick, not the best there is but they will catch fish and throw 4 oz pretty well.
js


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Spend the few extra $$$ for a Tommy Farmer - you'll be glad you did


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Star Stellar Lite 2-5


----------



## chuckitfar (Jun 29, 2014)

I have the 13' 3-6 oz CCP rod.....couldn't be happier! Tommy did it right with this rod and is well worth the few extra bucks. It is sensitive and can throw far.....I am a very happy camper. :fishing:


----------



## herb (Jun 15, 2015)

You said this :



> I was looking for something to throw 4 oz or 6oz and something very thin and light. With sensitive bite detection.


If you want a really good rod $200.00 is peanuts these days , maybe not to you but your not getting a great rod thats super light and powerful with great bite detection for that money , rods from $200.00 on down are very similar and perform relatively close to each other .

If you want a rod that has the capability to really perform on par with your skill set (critically important) your going to be spending over $200.00 , many blanks are more money than that but you do get what you pay for with rods especially .

Keep in mind that if your just an above average caster a great rod will not make you into a great caster , you must have a great skill set to really appreciate a great rod. I can't tell you how many times i have recommended a rod that i know with certainty can cast out of site with great sensitivity only to have the angler come back and say it doesn't cast any further than my $50.00 rod .

Thats the angler not the rod.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks For the humbling advice. i am sticking with my 2 rods. And just have to keep practicing. My rods are overrated for what i throw. But ill need it when i eventually practice the pendelum cast.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

herb said:


> You said this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## csurp (Dec 12, 2010)

The Tsunami TSAWSS-1202H Airwaves Surf Spinning Rod (4-6 oz)is popular on the beach where I fish. It handles 4-oz very well. under $200.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

dang, i just lost on ebay for a ZZiplex 2500 ptx... That one was a hurter... for $150 too...


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

i had a 9 ft tsunami airwave, it snapped above the ferrule on the front foot of the 1st guide. 

I also have the tsunami surf 12 ft, and they are just so stiff. With a slow tip. Everybody just has super stiff competition surf blanks and nobody can even bend em. Something like that zziplex 2500 was perfect


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I still think you would like the 10' Airwave casting. I have two if you want to try it out.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

PandaBearJeff said:


> I couldnt find a tica casting model.


Here you go, Jeff . . .

*http://digitaldagger.com/rods/tica.html

http://www.fishermansheadquarters.com/rods_tica_ueha.htm

http://www.amazon.com/UEHA630502C-Casting-Fishing-10-Feet-2-Piece/dp/B001RDQXO6/
*


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

dang ez2cdave those 2 top sites are sweet! thanks for the links! 

I think i will go with the LDX


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

PandaBearJeff said:


> dang ez2cdave those 2 top sites are sweet! thanks for the links!
> 
> I think i will go with the LDX


Hey PandaJ,

Check out Jamcaster's Alltar Breakaway he's selling. If the pending sale falls thru, you should really consider buying it. It is a 11'6''conventional and I have the 11'9'' spinner and let me tell you, it'll chuck it out there. Plus he's selling it for 85. If it was a 11'9'' spinner, I would have camped outside of his house to sell it to me.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?112858-Cleaning-out-the-closet-4-of-5


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

It says he converted it, i thought spinning blanks and conventional blanks were made with different aspects in mind.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

PandaBearJeff said:


> It says he converted it, i thought spinning blanks and conventional blanks were made with different aspects in mind.


The blank has a "spine" natural bend of the blank. guide placement above or below the spine determine casting or spinning. The blank's the same for either.


----------

